# Was ist das??



## ulli55 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben im Garten 3 __ Tannen stehen, alle ca.15m hoch und ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Seit ca. 3 Wochen werden sie immer brauner und ich befürchte sie sind nicht mehr zu retten.
Jetzt, seit ein paar Tagen finden wir im Baum und unter den Tannen merkwürdige __ Käfer, ca 7-9mm groß, alles ist voll davon.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee, was das für Tiere sind, und was man dagegen machen kann.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## fleur (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo,

leider bin ich überhaupt kein Zoologe
ist das überhaupt ein __ Käfer, der Hinterleib sieht gegliedert aus ???

habe beim Wiki-googeln nix ähnliches gefunden

vielleicht sind "eure" Viecher nicht die Schädlinge, sondern es sind Milben o.ä. von denen die Käferähnlichen sich ernähren ???

Tipp: Förster fragen

schönen Sonntag noch
Carin


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Ulli,

das ist eine Käferlarve - allerdings kann ich Dir so auf Anhieb nicht sagen, zu welchem __ Käfer sie gehört. Sie erinnert mich stark an diese hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Marienlarve.jpg
Dann wäre sie nützlich.

Haben die Baumstämme Löcher in der Rinde oder kannst Du die Rinde so abstreifen?

Die Verfärbung der Bäume kann mit einem anderen Schädling zusammenhängen. Google mal nach Sitkafichtenlaus.


----------



## ulli55 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hab`s doch noch im Netz gefunden.
Es ist ein Larvenstadium vom Asiatischen Marienkäfer, der sich immer mehr in Europa verbreitet.

Ulli


----------



## Redlisch (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*



			
				ulli55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wir haben im Garten 3 __ Tannen stehen, alle ca.15m hoch und ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.
> Seit ca. 3 Wochen werden sie immer brauner und ich befürchte sie sind nicht mehr zu retten.Gruß Ulli



Schau mal ob du die Sitkalaus in den Tannen findest, einfach ein Blatt A4-Papier unter einen Zweig halten und auf den Zweig hauen.

Die hatten vor 8 Jahren auch meine Tannen befallen (und ich hatte nicht wenige Tannen). Gegen diese bekommst du ein Spritzmittel. Die Tannen hatten sich dann auch wieder erholt, dauert aber etwas.

LINK und LINK

Axel


----------



## rut49 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo, Ulli,
Wenn`s denn wirklich so ist, mußt du dir wenig Gedanken machen. Soweit ich weiß, sind die genauso nützlich wie unsere kleinen Sonnenanbeter (fressen Blattläuse). Der Nachteil von den Asiatischen ist allerdings, sie fressen die Gelege von unseren, und somit wäre irgendwann die Ausrottung vorprogrammiert.
mfG Regina


----------



## glasklar (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

hi ulli

sind marierkäfer larven fressen wie mir bekannt ist blattläuse


----------



## Redlisch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Ulli,

na was machen die __ Tannen ?

Es ist zu 99% die Sitkalaus, bei mir ist sie nun auch.

Werde heute abend die Tannen spritzen. Sie werden von innen her braun.
Der milde Winter hat sie mal wieder zur Plage werden lassen.

Axel


----------



## nihoeda (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Ulli ,

meine Eltern haben auch einige große __ Tannen im Grundstück und die sind auch richtig braun geworden ! 
An den Zweigspitzen sind sie zwar grün aber alles Richtung Stamm ist braun man darf nicht ran kommen sonst regnet es nur Tannennadeln 
sie müßen jetzt schon die ersten Drei großen Tannen Fällen weil sie sind bis oben braun  
Wir haben mal alle durchgeschaut und in jeder Tanne waren kleine Raupen ohne Ende ! 
Ich schnell Heim gefahren und unsere Tannen untersucht aber nichts keine Raupen und auch keine braunen Nadeln


----------



## Redlisch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo,
es wird aber nicht an den Raupen liegen. Mach mal den Test mit den Blatt, welchen ich vorher beschrieben habe. Du wirst viele grüne Läuse mit roten Augen sehen.

In Hamburg gibts bereits auch schon kahlfrass : http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/05/17/882168.html

Durch den milden Winter treten sie wieder in Massen auf 

Heute abend wird gespritzt ... 30 Fichten a 8m :evil 

Axel


----------



## Ipposch (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ist das??*

wir haben auch solfe biester


----------



## Gartenalex (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte dieses ältere Thema mal aufgreifen da ich nun ein ähnliches Problem habe.

Ich habe im Garten 3 kleine Nadelbäumchen. Ich kann leider nicht sagen was das für welche sind da ich mich da überhaupt nicht auskenne. An 2 dieser Bäumchen habe ich heute eine unglaubliche Menge an kleinen grünen Raupen entdekt. Scheinbar haben sie von dem einen Bäumchen schon die hälfte der Nadeln gefressen. Hätte da jemand einen Tip wie ich diese Viehcher wieder los werde ??? 

Hier noch ein Bild :

 

Danke und Gruß,

Alex.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

 Hast Du eine Lötlampe?


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Servus Alex

Herzlich Willkommen

Es könnte sich um den Kiefernschwärmer handeln.


----------



## Gartenalex (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Eine Lötlampe? Soll ich die Dinger abfackeln??

@ Helmut : Habe mir den verlinkten Artikel durchgelesen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich in meinen Bäumchen wirklich um diesen Kieferschwärmer handelt. Ich finde die Bilder in Wikipedia schon etwas abweichend. Aber egal, wenn es sich um sie handelt, weißt Du was man gegen sie machen kann ?

Gruß und Danke schon mal,

Alex.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Servus Alex

Leider weiß ich nicht was man gegen diese tun kann.


----------



## Redlisch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo 
stell doch mal bitte ein Foto des Schädlings ins Forum.

Der Kiefernschwärmer richtet eigendlich selten solche Schäden an, da er normal nicht in Massen auftritt.

Axel


----------



## Gartenalex (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Axel,

im ersten Post habe ich doch ein Bild


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*



Gartenalex schrieb:


> Eine Lötlampe? Soll ich die Dinger abfackeln??



Genau - kurz und bündig. Und giftfrei. Und schnell genug, um die Pflanze nicht zu schädigen.

PS: Für mich sehen die übrigens mehr wie Blattwespen aus, aber mit ist nicht bekannt, dass die auch Nadeln fressen...).


----------



## Redlisch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*



blumenelse schrieb:


> PS: Für mich sehen die übrigens mehr wie Blattwespen aus, aber mit ist nicht bekannt, dass die auch Nadeln fressen...).



genau Christine, auf die Blattwespe hätte ich jetzt auch getippt. Die Maitriebe werden von dieser nicht gefressen, die Bestandsnadel allerdings.
Zähl doch mal die Bauchbeinpaare, sind es 4 ist es wohl die Blattwespenlarve.

Oder nimm ein Muster mit zur nächsten Genossenschaft und lass dich beraten welches Mittel man dagegen verwenden kann.

Axel


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Axel
Hallo all

die Larve ist zwar ein Neozoen


aber 
nicht verantwortlich für das Fichten- und Tannensterben 
in dem Fall 
bedingt auf der Seite der "Guten"
 außer dass er mit den Läusen unsere einheimischen Marienkäfer frisst :shock

bei dieser Problematik bleibt für uns aber nur der Part 

zu Jammern .... und interessiert zu zuschauen wohin die "Reise" geht 

zur Sitkalaus schau mal hier

einzig wirklich wirksames Mittel wird im gewerblichen (wirksamen)
Bereich Bi58 (und deren Nachfolgepräperate) angesehen 

und zwar vernebelt  ........und v*ollständig benetzt* und mehrfach wiederholt..........

also den "Teufel mit dem Betzelbub" austreiben 

soviel angeblich so harmlose Pyretroide 

kann man mit den angebotenen Mittelchen im Hobbybereich gar nicht verspühen um den Sitkaläusen Herr zu werden .


mfG


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Karsten, 

die Marienkäferlarve hatten wir schon abgehandelt - es geht jetzt um die grünen Raupen auf Seite 2!


----------



## Redlisch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo Axel
> zur Sitkalaus schau mal hier



wie Christine schon bemerkte bis du noch beim alten Thema 

Wir treten gerade den Kampf gegen einen neuen Schädling an :smoki

Aber gute Idee, mal nachschauen gehen ob was auf meinen Fichten ist. Nach dem Winter denke ich mal nicht das sie wieder in massen auftreten. Mein nicht mehr im Handel erhältliches Mittel hatte jedenfalls geholfen ...

Axel


----------



## Gartenalex (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Nabend,

also hat niemand eine andere Lösung als die Lötlampe? Bei meinem Talent sind dann meine Bäume weg 

Gruß,

Alex.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Ohje, Alex, dann nimm ein Feuerzeug. Das geht auch und hat weniger Schmackes. Dauert halt etwas länger, bis Du alle erwischt hast. Ansonsten gibt es noch das alte, gute Absammeln... aber die einen halten sich fest wie doof, die anderen lassen sich fallen....


----------



## Redlisch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*



Gartenalex schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> also hat niemand eine andere Lösung als die Lötlampe? Bei meinem Talent sind dann meine Bäume weg
> 
> ...





			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Oder nimm ein Muster mit zur nächsten Genossenschaft und lass dich beraten welches Mittel man dagegen verwenden kann.



wie ich schrieb ...

Axel


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hmm, wenn Du noch lange wartest, hat sich das Problem eh so oder so erledigt. Entweder die Bäume sind kahl oder die Burzen sind weg. Ich finde die Lösungen ohne Gift eigentlich immer noch am freundlichsten...


----------



## Redlisch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn Du noch lange wartest, hat sich das Problem eh so oder so erledigt. Entweder die Bäume sind kahl oder die Burzen sind weg. Ich finde die Lösungen ohne Gift eigentlich immer noch am freundlichsten...



aber doch nicht mit der Lötlampe, Christine ...

Weisst du wie schnell so eine Kiefer Feuer fängt ... 

Vielleicht gibt es da ja auch ein Hausmittel für, wie Brennesseljauche oder ähnlichen, das weiss ich aber nicht ....
Es gibt ja auch Insektizide auf Pflanzenbasis, fragen sollte man da den Fachmann.

Axel


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Weisst du wie schnell so eine Kiefer Feuer fängt ...



Isch 'abe gar keine Kiefern (mehr) 

(aber mit dem Feuerzeug geht das prima, solange nicht Hochsommer ist)


----------



## Gartenalex (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Leute,

gestern hatte ich mich dazu entschieden eines von diesen miesen Kierenfressern zu Kidnappen und im nahe gelegenen Stadtgarten mal nachzufragen ob die etwas wissen aber dann ... siehe da ! Alle weg 

Allerdings frage ich mich jetzt wo die alle hin sind 

Eine längere Suchaktion im Garte blieb (gott sei Dank) ohne Erfolg.



Gruß,

Alex.


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hi Alex,

entweder Du hast Glück gehabt, und ein kleiner gefiederter Gartenhelfer hat seine Jungen damit gefüttert oder sie haben sich irgendwo verpuppt, um demnächste als Adulte fleissig für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Hoffen wir mal auf die erste Variante...


----------



## Gartenalex (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Ja, ich hoffe auch !! :beeten


----------



## Pammler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Ich mach mal hier weiter:

Was ist das? Wie bekämpfe ich das? Habe BI 58, ist aber nur für Ziergehölze und das ist mein Süßkirschbaum!

   

Ich weiß, etwas unscharf, hatte aber nur das Handy dabei.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hi Torsten,

tja - leider kann man da wenig erkennen. Ich würde aber Süsskirschen jetzt nicht mehr spritzen, wenn Du welche ernten und vor allem essen willst.

Wenn nur ein paar Blätter befallen sind, abrupfen und im Restmüll entsorgen. Ein paar schärfere Bilder wären aber wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hallo Torsten.

Blattlausbefall verwächst sich zumeist...
Im nächsten Jahr sieht der Baum meist besser aus. Wenn Du kannst, setzt ein paar Marienkäfer auf die Äste und halte die Ameisen vom Baum fern (dürfte schwierig werden).

Ist es eine Täuschung, oder sind die Triebspitzen deutlich heller (weißlicher Einschlag)?
Das würde auf einen Eisenmangel hindeuten.


----------



## Pammler (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist das??*



Annett schrieb:


> Ist es eine Täuschung, oder sind die Triebspitzen deutlich heller (weißlicher Einschlag)?
> Das würde auf einen Eisenmangel hindeuten.



Ist eine Handyfototäuschung! Das Ding macht keine guten Fotos


----------



## Pammler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Hier die scharfen Bilder:

   

Ist das ein Nützling?


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Das ist eine Blattwanze, sie stich Blüten, Stengel und Blätter an un bringt sie zum Absterben.


----------



## Pammler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist das??*

Ich dachte schon, die frisst die Blattläuse


----------

